# JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta 2 | +200m | 207m | 49 fl | 171m x 2 | 44 fl x 2 | T/O



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta 1, 2 and 3*










Ciputra World Jakarta 2 is on the right​

This project is the sucessor of Ciputra World Jakarta that now are still under construction. Located at Jakarta's golden triangle Prof. DR. Satrio Street that projected will be the Orchard Road of Jakarta.
Ciputra World Jakarta 2 is consist of 4 tower, 1 Office tower, 1 Hotel Tower that will be operated by W hotel, The Orchard Satrio Condominium and the Residence & Fraser Suites Serviced Apartment.





















*The Orchard Satrio Condominium and the Residence & Fraser Suites Serviced Apartment*







































*Office Tower*










this picture were taken at Office Tower Ground Breaking Ceremony, the Office tower is the one on the front



















*Interior of W Hotel*

W Hotel - Sky Lobby Lounge

CWJ2 W Hotel Sky Lobby Lounge.RGB_color by bluemooncm78, on Flickr

W Hotel - MTRoom

CWJ2 W Hotel MTroom by bluemooncm78, on Flickr

Courtesy CWJ2​


----------



## eurico

Ocean One said:


> Yesterday..
> CW 3 di ex kantor marketing galerynya nampak dah mulai di kerjakan.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


latest update office tower ground breaking


----------



## endar

wow

very nice eurico


good job
kay:


----------



## Ocean One

Finally u open the new thread for CWJ2 here bro.

That's great to see this thread here bro.

Good Job bro eurico kay: :cheers:


----------



## eurico

endar said:


> wow
> 
> very nice eurico
> 
> 
> good job
> kay:


thank you *endar*



Ocean One said:


> Finally u open the new thread for CWJ2 here bro.
> 
> That's great to see this thread here bro.
> 
> Good Job bro eurico kay: :cheers:


this project deserve it's own thread, so I decided to make it in world forum. I will make CWJ own thread soon after the project is on going.... :cheer:


----------



## eurico

latest update of this project










picture by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*CWJ 2 Site plan*











*Office Tower and W Hotel rendering*











*Office Tower Lobby*










all pictures above originally posted by *Bluemooncm78*


----------



## eurico

CWJ 2



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

latest update of this project



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress CWJ 2
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. CWJ 1


----------



## eurico

latest update



Wicak_15 said:


> Hasil SSCi Gathering @ CWJ
> 
> 2. CWJ 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Inside CWJ 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Perakitan besi untuk pondasi *Bored Pile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Awesome! I wonder will the office tower at CWJ 2 taller than the taller tower at CWJ 1. If it is, It'll be taller than wisma 46 and it'll become the tallest in Jakarta.


----------



## eurico

^^ No office tower on CWJ 2 will not be taller than CWJ 1 office tower, currently the tallest u/c product at Jakarta is Rasuna Tower, towering at least 288m above the ground.


----------



## eurico

latest update



anOz said:


> Ciputra 2..


----------



## eurico

Latest update.... 



anOz said:


> ^^baru mulai mancangnya...kalo apartement udh mulai gali dan persiapan pondasi...
> 
> area siap pondasi..


----------



## 1lh4m5

Latest update :cheers:



anOz said:


> progress apartement CWJ 2...





anOz said:


> rangka tulangan bore pile yang sangat besar untuk office dan hotel CWJ 2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tampak pemandangan gedung di sekitar satrio..


----------



## eurico

2 apartment tower :cheers:



anOz said:


>





anOz said:


> CWJ 2


----------



## reka-tropics

^^ nice design..but the surrounding is bad..is that zink roof..goshhh..jakarta..come on!!


----------



## eurico

^^ indeed, but in time those landed house will be replaced by highrise and skyscraper building, just like this project :cheers:



anOz said:


> CWJ 2


----------



## Highcliff

eurico...amazing project...thank you for posting...


----------



## eurico

^^ no problem, thank you for visiting this thread kay:


----------



## PlanetNova

Cool. Who is the architect?


----------



## eurico

new render :banana: :banana:



1lh4m5 said:


> Complex *masihadabundarannyatuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Web CWJ2
> 
> Office Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ciputraworldjakarta.com/cwj2/#!/home


----------



## eurico

annndddd..... Looks like each tower will reach 200++ m with W hotel is the tallest one :banana: :banana:










^^ picture by *Hilda B. Alexander*


----------



## eurico

PlanetNova said:


> Cool. Who is the architect?


Architect:
SCDA Architects

Local Architect:
Arkonin

Interior designers:
SCDA
CHADA

Lighting consultant:
Hadikomara & Associates

Facade consultant:
(BFG) Building Facade Group - HCCH Consulting
Pte Ltd

Civil, structure and M&E consultant:
Meinhardt

QS Consultant:
Davis Langdon & Seah

Wind tunnel consultant:
RWDI Anemos Ltd


----------



## eurico

latest update



anOz said:


> kondisi 2 malam kemarin. .


----------



## eurico

the first pict is update for apartment tower, while the second pict is update for Office tower and W hotel



anOz said:


> karena suatu hal...pengecoran esok hari batal...akan di jadwal setelah lebaran tanggal 23-24 Agustus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phase 2 masih dalam tahap bore pile...


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ Repost from *VRS* :cheers:


VRS said:


> rendering picture...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

anyway I just recived the info about the apartement height is 171 m above ground kay:


----------



## eurico

Update for Office and W Hotel



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progress as per today:
> 
> Gedung marketing gallery sudah rata dibongkar, seperti kawasan asing / tak dikenal padahal cukup sering ke sini ...
> W hotel tower dan office tower akan menempati area ini:


----------



## eurico

Update for Fraser Suites and Satrio Orchard



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Persiapan lantai basement apartment tower:


----------



## eurico

latest update



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

update for Apartment tower 2



anOz said:


> Pengecoran raft foundation Apartemen tower 2...
> 
> 
> sudah terdaftar 285 mobil mixer ke lokasi dgn isi sekitar 7-7,5 m3 atau sudah sekitar 2000 m3 yg masuk tadi pagi sekitar jam 10...
> rencana kalo ga salah akan 85000 m3...





anOz said:


> progress pengecoran....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by Ade Rahadian..


----------



## eurico

Raft foundation for Apartment tower 2



anOz said:


> hasil coran jumat-sabtu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by Ade Rahadian...


The first picture are Office tower update, while the second picture are Apartment tower 1



anOz said:


> Office tower...
> 
> 
> Apartement tower 1


^^ hopefully both will rise soon :cheers:


----------



## eurico

updates



VRS said:


> anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Apartment tower 1*



anOz said:


> apartement tower 1


----------



## eurico

*Apartment Tower 2*



anOz said:


> apartement tower 2


----------



## eurico

*Office Tower*



anOz said:


> office tower


----------



## eurico

updates



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

Render



VRS said:


> another rendering picture
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

TC for apartment tower 2 has rise :banana: :banana:



anOz said:


> New TC has installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlu di cat Ijo Tua nih biar klop...


----------



## eurico

Apartment tower 2



anOz said:


> Tower 1 udah mulai pembesian...


----------



## eurico

Office tower



anOz said:


> Tower Office udah mulai tes beban mulai minggu lalu..


----------



## VRS

just update



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

the first TC



anOz said:


>


and this is the 2nd TC



anOz said:


>


----------



## 1lh4m5

update..


Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ 1


----------



## eurico

Apartment Tower 2



anOz said:


> tower 2 udh masuk basement 2..


Apartment Tower 1



anOz said:


> tower 1 rencana cor raft foundation tanggal 1...


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ Just Update from Wicak15 :banana:



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*W Hotel Jakarta*



anOz said:


> area depan hotel tower udh hampir.seminggu di mulai dr bagian depan dekat jalan satrio...



*Apartment Tower 1*



anOz said:


> tower 1 apt aka. fraser suites & the residence satrio masih persiapan untuk pengecoran rafy foundation (rencana desember)...



*Apartment Tower 2*



anOz said:


> tower 2 apt aka. the orchard satrio udah naik dr basement 2...


----------



## eurico

renders for this project kay:



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Beberapa rendering:
> 
> Bird-eye view
> 
> CWJ2 Rendering by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> W Hotel - Sky Lobby Lounge
> 
> CWJ2 W Hotel Sky Lobby Lounge.RGB_color by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> W Hotel - MTRoom
> 
> CWJ2 W Hotel MTroom by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Courtesy CWJ2


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## 1lh4m5

Update


anOz said:


> Dengan latar belakang SCBD Area...
> 
> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk





anOz said:


> Tower 2 udah menampakan kakinya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besok malam akan mulai cor raft foundation tower 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

update part 1



anOz said:


> Foto dari basement 2 tower 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

update part 2



anOz said:


> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

update part 3



anOz said:


> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

W Hotel GB :banana: :banana:



anOz said:


> Kemarin ada ground breaking W Hotel oleh pak Ci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## VRS

far distance


----------



## eurico

update



Wicak_15 said:


> Udah mulai muncul


----------



## eurico

*apartments tower, hotel and office tower*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> 21.04.14
> 
> Apartment towers:
> CWJ2.21414-C3561 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Untuk office tower dan hotel: masih sibuk menggali...
> CWJ2.21414-C3562 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

another view


----------



## eurico

update from *anoz*



anOz said:


> yesterday...


----------



## eurico

progress



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Orchard Satrio-nya sudah masuk level 6
> 
> CWJ2.25414-C3587 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.25414-C3596 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.25414-C3597 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

long distance view


----------



## eurico

Update



anOz said:


>


kay: kay:


----------



## eurico

apartment tower 1



anOz said:


> Apt tower 1...


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Thats a huge project. Btw, is that bundaran new?


----------



## eurico

^^ yup that is new proposed roundabout at Satrio street, this bunderan will connecting Satrio street with Guru Mughni street, and Karet Dalam street


----------



## Maximalist

Interesting and attractive towers.


----------



## eurico

^^ yess each tower really stands out IMO kay:


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> 2 tower apartment:
> CWJ2.9514-C3643 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Calon lokasi hotel dan office tower:
> CWJ2.9514-C3644 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.9514-C3645 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Apartment Tower 1



anOz said:


> Apt tower 1


----------



## eurico

Apartment Tower 2



anOz said:


> Apt tower 2


----------



## Khaleejian

puta towers look very nice


----------



## eurico

^^ which one did u mean with puta tower??


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.26514-P8710 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.26514-P8709 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.26514-P8711 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

TC for hotel and office tower



anOz said:


> TC multikon utk proyek hotel dan office udah mulai bekerja(udh.muter walau masih di bawah)


----------



## eurico

Apartment tower 1



anOz said:


> tower 1 apartment...


----------



## eurico

Apartment tower 2



anOz said:


> tower 2 apartment...





anOz said:


> Alimax baru...


----------



## eurico

Hotel and Office tower, propably this two tower could reach 200++m, I'm waiting for the confirmation of this height kay:



anOz said:


> Hotel and Office...


----------



## eurico

apartment tower



ilyas world said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.9614-P8875 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.1614-P8895 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> another view


----------



## VRS

morning time


----------



## VRS

also another view


----------



## eurico

update part 1



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.27614-P9044 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update part 2



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> CWJ2.1714-C3674 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.1714-C3672 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.1714-P9100 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## binhai

I love Jakarta! Any idea what the heights are in meters?


----------



## eurico

^^ the twin tower apartment 171m, the W hotel 230m, the office tower 220m


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


> apt tower 2
> 
> 
> apt tower 1
> 
> 
> office dan hotel tower sedang dalam tahap raft foundation dr kemarin...maaf ga ada foto, riweh masuk proyek mobil molen pada parkir...


----------



## eurico

update



tjokro_ragazzo said:


> This afternoon....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurico

update for apartment towers



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.14714-P9183 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.14714-P9184 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.14714-P9200 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update for office and hotel tower on basements level



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2.14714-P9217 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

from different angle



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

Office and hotel tower



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*W Hotel and Office Tower*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Dari lokasinya hotel dan office tower, akhirnya muncul terlihat ke permukaan
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0191 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0205 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*W Hotel and Office Tower*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah level 1
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0207 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0208 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0210 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


^^ has reached level 1 now kay:


----------



## eurico

*Apartment Towers*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Apartment towers
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0189 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0197 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0198 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.241014-IMG_0209 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter one ===========
> 
> 20141028_085423 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141028_084559 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter two ===========
> 
> 20141027_091043 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141027_090010 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter three ==========
> 
> 20141027_090235 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141027_085419 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Per hari ini:
> 
> CWJ2.31114-P10127 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.31114-P10134 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.31114-P10137 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141105_092445 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141105_091029 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> also ....
> 
> 20141105_090421 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141105_085925 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update part 1



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update part 2



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Siang ini...
> 
> CWJ2.121114-P10249 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2.121114-P10247 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update part 3



VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141111_084420 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141111_091919 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141112_085054 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141117_092835 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


> hotel W Jakarta..
> 
> 
> 
> the Orchard Satrio...


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



aan_mustafa said:


> night version
> 
> DSC_2247 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more update



aan_mustafa said:


> *CIPUTRA WORLD JAKARTA II*
> daylight
> 
> 1.
> DSC_0016 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_0017 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> DSC_0018 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> DSC_0019 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141208_081925 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141208_082630 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20150123_175452 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150123_175253 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update part 1



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update part 2



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update:
> 
> CWJ2-P10708 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10707 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

anOz said:


>



update


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Siang ini...
> 
> CWJ2.30315-P10921 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Keberadaan CWJ2 ini semakin berdampak pada skyline Jakarta
> 
> CWJ2-IMG_0662 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Kabarnya bulan depan ada T/O ceremony...
> 
> CWJ2 8515-IMG_0708 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> As per today...
> 
> CWJ2-P00016 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P00023 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P00025 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P00030 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update part 1



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update part 2



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

more update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20150613_134402 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

the 2 apartment tower are already TO :banana: :banana: :banana:



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Secara seremonial, 2 tower apartemen CWJ2 sudah T/O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy:https://id-id.facebook.com/CiputraWorldJakarta
> 
> 
> Penampakan di siang hari ini, walaupun telah T/O, pekerjaan masih dilanjutkan dengan konstruksi crown:
> CWJ2-P10284 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



aan_mustafa said:


> 1.
> DSC_1216 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_1220 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> DSC_1221 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> DSC_1222 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



aan_mustafa said:


> 5.
> DSC_1273 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 6.
> DSC_1217 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 7.
> DSC_1272 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 8.
> DSC_1271 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## autogli2000

:bowtie:


eurico said:


> TC for hotel and office tower


----------



## autogli2000

:banana:


eurico said:


> the 2 apartment tower are already TO :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## eurico

more update



aan_mustafa said:


> 1.
> DSC_1290 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_1300 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> DSC_1291 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ===========
> 
> 20150701_193029 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150701_192853 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> ==A==
> 
> CWJ2-P10405 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10398 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10399 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10400 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==B==
> 
> CWJ2-P10401 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10402 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10403 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10404 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P110546 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P110553 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



aan_mustafa said:


> 10th September 2015
> 
> DSC_1939 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1938 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1958 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P110627 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P110629 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*SEPTEMBER 2015
SKYLINE SATRIO ROAD FROM CWJ 2 PROJECT, TODAY*



IMG CISL Tobi S. @reve_ahmad -Ciputra World & Rasuna Tower- 0001 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


IMG CISL Tobi S. @reve_ahmad -Ciputra World & Rasuna Tower- 0002 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Wicak_15 said:


> CWJ 2 Plus The Tower
> 
> 
> IMG_3045 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==A==
> 
> CWJ2-P10609 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10610 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10604 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10601 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==B==
> 
> CWJ2-P10603 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10602 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ==========
> 
> 20151012_090711 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151012_105004 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20151012_105527 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151012_105403 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20151012_105537 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151012_105625 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151012_103921 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P10616 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr





anOz said:


> sampai tadi siang belum turun juga TC nya masih ditengah gedung seperti Foto om Varis tgl 14...


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P10629 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Bagian atas office tower:
> CWJ2-P10630 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Crown apartment towers sudah lumayan terbentuk:
> CWJ2-P10637 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Bagian bawah apartment:
> CWJ2-P10640 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



veology said:


>





anOz said:


>


update


----------



## king999

eurico...amazing project...thank you for posting...


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-11-10-15-50-11 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151108_083837 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20151109_104422 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151109_104822 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ==========
> 
> 20151109_104912 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151109_104955 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ====
> 
> level 47
> 
> 20151109_105038 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151109_103414 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151109_091206 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> ==A==
> 
> CWJ2-P10698 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Office tower
> CWJ2-P10708 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10709 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==B==
> 
> Masih office tower
> CWJ2-P10689 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10705 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Apartment tower
> CWJ2-P10691 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> CWJ2-P120227 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

more view



anOz said:


> Photo by Denis kumis


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> 20151123_105012 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151123_105417 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> 20151123_085243 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151123_103722 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20151123_105540 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151123_105624 by faris faris, on Flickr





anOz said:


> Office tower topping off tadi...


^^ the office tower are already TO


----------



## eurico

the residential towers



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==A==
> 
> CWJ2-P10898 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10896 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10897 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10899 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

the office towers



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ==B==
> 
> CWJ2-P10893 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Konstruksi crown
> CWJ2-P10894 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10895 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

office tower



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P10913 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10914 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

apartment towers



twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



offa said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P10935 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10936 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P10944 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Dazon said:


>


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*Another view, kena dikit*

DSCN2043 - by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr

DSCN2045 - by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

more view



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


> TC nya masih turun sedikit demi sedikit...


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160104_082317 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> NormalAppImage(13)_20160104161323647 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160104_091132 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160104_091254 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =======
> 
> 20160104_091336 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160104_091638 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


> TC apartment terakhir sudah diangkat...


----------



## eurico

office tower



Dazon said:


> toeday:


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> 20160118_090825 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160118_104003 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160118_104422 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160118_104517 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160118_104533 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160118_104615 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ==========
> 
> 20160118_104856 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-18-16-20-20 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Maximalist

A reasonably attractive-looking mini cluster.


----------



## eurico

^^ only 1 tower left to build, the W Hotel tower kay:


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P120586 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> CWJ2-P20210 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Konstruksi crown office tower masih dalam pengerjaan...
> CWJ2-P20219 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



AndrePramadhana said:


> Jakarta by Andre Nugraha Pramadhana, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> NormalAppImage(15) by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-31-48 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160215_091557 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160215_091020 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> 20160215_090219 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160215_090255 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ======
> 
> 20160215_091119 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160215_091309 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206368767678132&set=pcb.813611052118842&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P120904 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P120900 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P120941 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P20562 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P20571 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P20594 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Dazon said:


> today:


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=193566577697931&set=gm.826803940799553&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

more view



ncon said:


>


----------



## Ridwan Syafa

katanya CWJ 2 mau nambah tower lagi?


----------



## eurico

^^ there are supposed to be 1 tower left, which is the W hotel construction


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P130159 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> CWJ2-P20656 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr





aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_4533 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> CWJ2-P130367 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P20765 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P20766 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ======
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-10-16-45-48 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160510_095103 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20160510_095112 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160510_095250 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ====
> 
> 20160510_095336 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160510_150948 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20160516_093918 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_093953 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 4 =======
> 
> 20160516_094523 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_134713 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P130498 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P130504 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P130566 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

UPDATE



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## suryaeyerush

gak sabar nunggu CWJ 3 dibangun


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160620_093126 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_101254 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20160620_101304 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_101415 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ==========
> 
> 20160620_101451 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_101544 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_145821 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =====
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-10-50 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-19-00-16 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160711_094401 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160711_094410 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> 20160711_094507 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160711_151609 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



adrianto.januri said:


> Update this morning.
> Skyline taken from Setiabudi area.
> 
> Sorry there were some stains on the window, so the pictures got some 'spots'. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, will re-upload with clear photos.


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P30360 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P30379 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P30385 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-08-19-56-21 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160808_150700 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-P130675 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-P130658 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-08-16-20-09-13 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160816_093258 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160816_155659 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## adriannb

boleh tanya apakah ada yang tahu mengenai lokasi Ciputra World 2 ext yang mulai 800 jtan?


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Coba back ke page page sebelumnya atau di CWJ, kalau nggak salah ada yg pernah post. Lokasinya dekat Aryaduta/MRCC Siloam, sedikit ke belakang.


----------



## adriannb

Reve Ahmad said:


> Coba back ke page page sebelumnya atau di CWJ, kalau nggak salah ada yg pernah post. Lokasinya dekat Aryaduta/MRCC Siloam, sedikit ke belakang.


di post sebelumnya belum ketahuan lokasinya.. thanks infonya, sepertinya menguntungkan di kawasan satrio apartemen di harga itu.


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Betul, itu mungkin unit paling kecil. Lumayan lah buat tempat tinggal di area situ, daripada beli apartrmen di lokasi sedikit pinggiran. Moga moga diluncurin bener segitu, sasarannya pekerja kantor yang relatif muda saya pikir, yang kebanyakan mikir dua kali untuk beli rumah di Jakarta.


----------



## adriannb

Reve Ahmad said:


> Betul, itu mungkin unit paling kecil. Lumayan lah buat tempat tinggal di area situ, daripada beli apartrmen di lokasi sedikit pinggiran. Moga moga diluncurin bener segitu, sasarannya pekerja kantor yang relatif muda saya pikir, yang kebanyakan mikir dua kali untuk beli rumah di Jakarta.


Iya semoga ya. Harga segitu sangat baik, soalnya di paddington heights alam sutera serpong unit studio nya juga sudah 800 jutaan.

mungkin bakalan sistem undian lagi haha


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Kalau milih kota satelit, daripada Alsut mendingan B Residence yang deket AEON Mall itu, ke jakarta lewat JORR W2 masih relatif minim kontainer/truk besar. Tau sendiri Tol Jkt-Merak mirip Tol Cikampek sana banyak kontainernya.

Untungnya disini mah menang lokasi di Ekstension CWJ2, menang banyak pemandangan lingkar MK bikin mata cukup fresh dipagi hari.


----------



## adriannb

Reve Ahmad said:


> Kalau milih kota satelit, daripada Alsut mendingan B Residence yang deket AEON Mall itu, ke jakarta lewat JORR W2 masih relatif minim kontainer/truk besar. Tau sendiri Tol Jkt-Merak mirip Tol Cikampek sana banyak kontainernya.
> 
> Untungnya disini mah menang lokasi di Ekstension CWJ2, menang banyak pemandangan lingkar MK bikin mata cukup fresh dipagi hari.


iya setuju, disewakan pun pasti demand nya banyak dan harganya juga bisa cepat naik karena berdampingan dengan office2 grade a


----------



## eurico

and they already working for the 2nd phase of this project



sayank said:


> proyek yang saya tunggu2 nih.. :nuts:
> 
> ciputra world 2 extension aja.. dengan budget terbatas, gak sanggup beli CW2J "asli".. hno:
> 
> sekarang masih land clearing.. sekarang namanya masih jalan karet sawah, besok2 nama jalannya bisa jadi ciputra boulevard/ciputra avenue/ciputra orchard/sejenisnya.. biar keren.. :lol:
> 
> masih banyak bangunan semi permanen yang menghadap ke jalan.. land clearing dilakukan pada bangunan2 yang tidak menghadap ke jalan dulu..


kay: kay:


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160822_092316 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-22-17-27-32_20160822172911305 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160822_100219 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160822_100224 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-22-17-31-50 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-22-17-32-19 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> 20160822_100403 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160822_100446 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160822_100458 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ======
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-22-17-34-53 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160822_150735 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Reve Ahmad said:


> *UPDATE
> REVE AHMAD TODAY​*
> DSCN2046 by Reve Ahmad, di Flickr
> 
> DSCN2045 by Reve Ahmad, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## Bluemooncm78

-del-


----------



## eurico

update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ2-C3818 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ2-C3831 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Di bagian belakang office tower sudah terlihat adanya proses land-clearing:
> CWJ2-C3820 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-05-16-45-57 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160905_094411 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-05-18-10-15 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160905_103346 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160905_103352 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160905_103454 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =======
> 
> 20160905_103614 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160905_103634 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-05-18-17-57 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160905_150225 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ==========
> 
> 20160913_093417 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160913_101305 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160913_102830 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-13-20-10-23 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20160913_103049 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-13-20-12-57 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160913_114805 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

2nd phase of this project is The Newton



yudhit said:


> *The Newton*





Bluemooncm78 said:


> *Newton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site Plan:





Bluemooncm78 said:


> Courtesy of Ricardo Pane


----------



## VRS

20170821_095133 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170828_164739 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170904_100013 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170912_092148 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20170912-124105 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170912_092157 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

Screenshot_20170919-204615 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170919_095221 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170919_095143 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170926_093542 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_093808 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_093842 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

Screenshot_20171003-173827 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171003_080019 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

such a clean and modern look on the office building, I like it kay:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_8550 by Kamera Gue (Erwin M), on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20171009_091905 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_092238 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20171009-160809 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Tokopedia Tower




Oasis-Bangkok said:


> IMG_8550 by Kamera Gue (Erwin M), on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20171017_095143 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_095421 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

UPDATE



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Courtesy of NOW! Jakarta Magazine


----------



## eurico

Courtesy of @a.taufik86









Courtesy of @nengpuput


----------



## VRS

20171023_094148 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_094705 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_094918 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20171023-171612 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20171030_092100 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

on the left









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40571036.1073741856.1385691141&type=3&theater


----------



## VRS

20171211_105056 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20180205_170214 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20180201-183647 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180210_173221 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------

